# Advice on promoting a business/product



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I`ll keep this as general advice so not to break any rules.

Ive developed a product and started a company selling it. So far Ive been promoting it personally and when I demonstrate it/talk to people about it they buy it and the feedback is good so I know its a good product....I just need to let people know its out there. The current method takes an unreal amount of time and I`m wondering what the next level is in terms of promoting it?

Ultimately I`m thinking that finding a large 3rd party to sell it in their "shop window" is the best method but in the meantime I need to promote better myself somehow.

So what is everyones view on where is best to put a very limited amout of funds for advertising e.g. forum trader, own website with e-commerce, google add words, attending fairs/conventiosns, going to independant businesses for small bulk deals etc etc Any other ideas?

Its so tough doing this and I have a new found respect for anyone who is making it by themselves - there are no favours, everyone wants a piece of you and there is never 5 minutes to yourself. Takes character to go it alone.

Thanks for the help guys.

Regards

Andy


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Depending on what it is, getting in with a stockest/re-seller that sells similar type products might be a good bet


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Social media has to be the easiest and cheapest, youtube, twitter, facebook etc.

Other than that demonstrations etc are the way forward - getting a stockist is a hrd relationship to get - you need to trust them with your product and ultimately your brand name.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

100% the cheapest route would be online promotion - social media as spoony says.

Let me know if you need any help/advice with online promotion (no I'm not in business, so won't slap you with an invoice at the end of it. Lol)


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

almost impossible to give revenue streams without knowing what the product is


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats the product Andy, plus the name as well.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dragons den application form on the way


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Depending on what it is...if you need to demonstrate it and talk to people to explain it's always going to be a time intensive affair.

If it's like the people at markets or shopping center stalls selling a 'super, magic wonder cloth' for £15 it would never sell sitting on the shelf. Forums are a good start - I did a group buy on car jack adapters on here and sold around 100 with no advertising / promotion costs. Other people started coming onto this forum asking for them or if i could sell them on another forum.

If it's a non-detailing related product I'm sure you can give a little more details.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about seeing if a local radio /newpaper /country fair would give one away as a prize


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, its given me some more food for thought.

I cant mention the product as it is a detailing product and would therefore breach forum rules (I`m looking at getting permission for a group buy).

I think the issue is it is something that needs demonstrating or at least explaining which is the problem as I have a decent day job and dont want to give that up just yet.

The "wonder cloth" was a good example - Ive sold a fair few on ebay given the time of year and the fact its essentially just sitting on a shelf waiting to be bought.

Giving it away is actually not a bad idea - I would just have to be select as to the number and who to give it to. 

Are there any detailing product shows that anyone knows of?

Social media is something I discounted and perhaps I shouldnt of been so hasty. I`m not even sure what the term means exactley lol.

Regards

Andy


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy,

Seen what your doing :thumb: Hope ya got strong IP on it. Can see it being copied...

Very neat idea.

Good luck.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If it is detailing based a group buy on here will go a long way.

Don't discount social media (facebook/twitter/etc) as it is integrated everywhere.

Shows are prett ymuch over till new year I would imagine. 

Hopefully you get off the ground.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Also if you need it demonstrated a youtibe video would help


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Youtube. Doh! Cant believe I missed that one:wall:

Thanks for the support/advice guys, Ive now got a good list of avenues to explore :driver:

Andy


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Also if it is a sure fire sell get onto the resellers who already have a massive fan base to resell with healthy profits


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I never relealised you were on ebay - whats your name on there?


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry I cant say as my name on ebay is the name of the product.

Ive just set up a e-commerce website which will be ready to go live in a week or so. Its amazing what can be achieved with one of these website building packages -really pleased with it and I will be able avoid ebay fees in future.

Just put a sample in the post to a major on line detaiing retailer. Fingers x'd!

YouTube vid is next.

R

Andy


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Really wanna know what it is now!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm really curious to know what this is too actually. PM me about it please


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

See you are in the north east 
Why not sale or return in a couple of the car accessories shops
It gets it on the shelf at no cost to the retailer as long as point of sale is brilliant and it will have to be if it's more expensive then similar products


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

R26Andy said:


> Sorry I cant say as my name on ebay is the name of the product.
> 
> Ive just set up a e-commerce website which will be ready to go live in a week or so. Its amazing what can be achieved with one of these website building packages -really pleased with it and I will be able avoid ebay fees in future.
> 
> ...


as said above with the IP thing. If the big players see it as being great then they could quite easily copy it and make their own so be careful.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Wohoo, my group buy has just been posted up in the group buy section on this forum - hopefully this will help raise its profile.

if people could have a look at the thread at let me know if I could describe it better or anything like that? ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241156

Thanks for your advice everyone.

Regards

Andy


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

R26Andy said:


> Wohoo, my group buy has just been posted up in the group buy section on this forum - hopefully this will help raise its profile.
> 
> if people could have a look at the thread at let me know if I could describe it better or anything like that? ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241156
> 
> ...


Andy Good Luck - I can see this doing well :thumb: - Simple yet effective. good stuff indeed.


----------

